# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Как Symantec пытается выйти на рынок анти-шпионского ПО...

## HATTIFNATTOR

Еще в апреле 2005, Norton Antivirus от Symantec давал ложное срабатывание на один из наших продуктов. Сначала мы не смогли вызвать у Symantec никакой реакции на наши обращения, поэтому разместили на нашем сайте статью. Symantec моментально отреагировала и заявила нам, что такие "разборки" лучше проводить "не на людях", это, мол, вопрос чести. Они удалили наш продукт из списка вредоносных, а мы убрали их название из нашей статьи.

Однако, в течение года мы получаем всё больше и больше жалоб на то, что Symantec рекомендует своим пользователям деинсталлировать Spybot-S&D потому что он, якобы, способен повредить образы дисков, созданные Norton Ghost. Мы нашли статью об этом в их базе знаний и были удивлены тем, что Symantec, желающая, чтобы критика в адрес ее продуктов была честной и непубличной, считает в порядке вещей публиковать заведомо ложные сведения о конкурирующих продуктах, не поставив конкурентов в известность о так называемой несовместимости.

Поскольку мы предпочитаем честную игру, то мы дали им календарную неделю на то, чтобы предоставить доказательства того, что Spybot-S&D портит образы дисков Norton Ghost, прежде чем мы опубликуем эти сведения. Г-н Guido Sanchidrian, менеджер по маркетингу Symantec, выглядел несколько раздраженным, когда мы сказали, что считаем его замечание о необходимости "вести обсуждение несовместимостей честно и непублично" обычным фарсом, но тем не менее он сообщил, что к нашему запросу отнеслись со всей серьезностью и нам дадут полный ответ точно в последний день назначенного срока.

Итак, время вышло, никаких объяснений, почему бы вдруг Spybot-S&D портил образы, созданные Norton Ghost, мы не получили и я собираюсь предпринять против них действия судебного порядка, чтобы принудить их удалить название Spybot-S&D из "черного списка".
Кроме того, г-н Ingenpass из Symantec обещал разобраться с этим вопросом в течение первой недели нового года. Неделя прошла, ответа нет.

*Получив уже второе в новом году ложное обвинение без предъявления каких-либо доказательств, мы вынуждены считать, что таким нечестным способом Symantec пытается занять лидирующее положение на рынке anti-spyware.*

Мы приносим свои извинения за то, что вынесли это на публику, но из-за постоянных жалоб наших пользователей, которым служба техподдержки Symantec настоятельно рекомендует удалять Spybot-S&D из-за вымышленных несовместимостей, не оставляют нам надежды на мирное и негласное разрешение конфликта. Поэтому мы вынуждены прибегнуть к такому способу, чтобы заявить: никакой несовместимости Spybot-S&D с Norton Ghost не существует. И Symantec не в состоянии доказать обратное.

http://safer-networking.org/ru/news/2006-01-07.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Ну, ничего удивительного. Если фирма произзводит туфту, то только такие методы и могут позвлить захватить рынок.

----------


## RiC

> Ну, ничего удивительного. Если фирма произзводит туфту, то только такие методы и могут позвлить захватить рынок.


Не только производит, но и очень активно "впаривает" у меня "подарочная" лицензия от синьматека даже с материнкой шла, так-же он очень активно пихает своё "творчество" через всякий OEM, провайдеров и т.д. 
Продукт маркетинга одним словом, за пределами xUSSR люди очень активно им пользуется, в итоге на любом зарубежном malware форуме, подавляющее большинство обращений в разделы типа местного "Помогите!" пользователей именно с синьматеком. 
Кстати у нас, если посмотреть антивирусы обращающихся, скорее всего будет то-же самое  :Smiley:

----------


## Dark_Blaze

Беспредел ИМХО.Эти уроды думают если они в америки боги то и везде они боги,ага разогнались,я буду груб:"попососи потом проси".Если вы не занете что такое корпорация в америке то почитайте,их гасить нахер нада уродов.А все хацкеры пожизни атакуют не то что надо.Вот их надо атаковать и бомбить и ДОС и ДДОС атаками...смерть симайтюк,на кол нортона.

----------


## Xen

ИМХО обычное корпоративное раздолбайство, когда никому нет дела до мелких компаний, тем более, частично компаний-конкурентов

----------

